# Ceiling Fan install and a stripped nut in electrical box - a question and opinion needed for my solu



## NothingLikeWood (Oct 17, 2010)

Daughter's ceiling fan developed quite a hum so decided to replace it.  When I removed the old fan I realized why it never sat flush to the ceiling.  The previous owner/builder? had stripped one of the box screws.  Well, it was too late to make a run into the hardware store for a self taping screw.  I didn't want the fan to hang on its safety cable all night nor did I want to have the electrical box exposed so after trying EVERY spare screw in the house I decided to hold a nut in behind the stripped hole and then screwed a regular electrical box screw into the mounting box into the nut (through the stripped screw).  It worked and I figured this was a slight modification to the existing situation (screw through hole into mounting box).  The other screw hole on the box was ok.

A couple of questions....

When you replace any fans in your house, do you retrofit your existing boxes to the new ceiling fan electrical boxes?  Our house is about 20 years old and I don't think that fan was mounted onto one of those new boxes.  Should I have replaced the box and if so, how easy is this to do?  If it involves going up into the attic, I won't be able to as I would never find the box (due to all the insulation).

My second question is about the "nut job".  Since my 2 hour job turned into  6 hour job (because of that #$#@# screw), I was wondering if this fix is acceptable or should I make my way into the hardware store tomorrow for a self taping screw (or tap set) and make another lengthy date with that #@$@ fan?  


After all of this "screwing around" I discovered that  this fan hums too...just not as loud.  I hope that by running it for 24h like the instructions state the noise will quiet down.

Thanks for any advice you have!


----------



## Dune (Oct 17, 2010)

A back up nut is a solid cure, much stronger than a self tapper. If you need to find the box under the insulation, jamb something up through fom under. Long enough to be visible in the attic.


----------



## seige101 (Oct 17, 2010)

More than likely the existing box in your ceiling is not a proper box for ceiling fan support. The easiest indicator will be it is a 10-32 screw not a traditional 8-32 screw. 
Personally i would replace the box, i have seen the results of an improper box. They will suddenly let go with no warning. Since you have attic access this is an easy job. They also do make a retro fit box where all the work is done through the existing whole in the ceiling. This will be a major PITA.


----------



## pgmr (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not really bad if you use one of these:  http://tools.passandseymour.com/productcatalog/headline.cfm?o=17&mkt=4.  Hardest part is getting the old box out of the way.  If old box is flush with ceiling joist, you might need to do some drywall cutting/repair, but it's still all done from the bottom side.


----------



## seige101 (Oct 18, 2010)

Still hate those things. Yes they do have their use though. The op has attic access which would be easier and quicker IMHO.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 19, 2010)

yes yes yes. if you have attic access do it from there. stuff a metal coat hanger thru one of the holes in the original box so that you can find it in the attic. if there is a floor in the attic cut the coat hanger and use it like a drill. the end for the drill side cut at a 45 degree angle put that in a cordless drill and have at it. the insulation can be put back. if it's in the middle of a piece of rolled insulation you are better of cutting a square out around the box rather than disturbing the whole bay. if your original box is only 1/2 inch deep, they sell fan boxes of the same size. one question. is there a dimmer on that fan/light? if so remove the dimmer and the hum will go away. if you don't the hum will get worse over time and possible fan damage can result. if the dimmer is for the light only and fan can be operated separate from the light then dimmer should have no effect on the fan. 

while your up in the attic, if you don't have separate light and fan control on the wall you could change out the 14/2 for a 14/3 and have fan and light control from the wall.

good luck
frank


----------

